# UCLA Screenwriting - Housing, transport, visa etc.



## Heisenberg91

Thought it would be a good to have a separate thread for this.


----------



## Heisenberg91

Also, since we might be workshopping our stuff together, does anybody want to share writing samples, screenplays etc. ?


----------



## Kira

Sounds like you are definitely going to UCLA?

If I commit to UCLA, I'd be willing to send a script or two 
Do you know if UCLA has an accepted students day for grad students?


----------



## hopefulstudent

I'll also be happy to share scripts once I commit


----------



## Heisenberg91

I'm still waiting on AFI. but I'm happy to share material with anyone who wants something to read


----------



## turburr

I'm definitely committing! it was far and away my first choice but yes, id be happy to share


----------



## Comedynerd

turburr said:


> I'm definitely committing! it was far and away my first choice but yes, id be happy to share



Hey @turburr what made UCLA your first choice?  Obviously it's an exceptional program, but is there something specific that you're especially excited about?  I'm still deciding


----------



## turburr

Comedynerd said:


> Hey @turburr what made UCLA your first choice?  Obviously it's an exceptional program, but is there something specific that you're especially excited about?  I'm still deciding



Basically, I visited UCLA and USC and had the privilege of sitting in on a class at UCLA. I was so impressed with how fun it was and how generally welcoming and enthusiastic the screenwriters were about their stories and helping their classmates. The class sizes are really small, there's a lot of individualized attention, and the professors I met were super personable and really knew what they were talking about. It's obviously one of the most reputable programs in the country, but when I was there I got the sense that it was _different _you know? Unlike most schools, you own the rights to everything you write, and instead of (like USC) perfecting two screenplays, you leave with a portfolio of 7 or 8. The guy who gave me the tour showed me all these big sound stages and was telling me how easy it is for students to get funding and essentially create any vision they have so long as they communicate with actors, set designers, filmmakers, etc. They're really well connected and generally fantastic at getting their screenwriters out in the world and emphasize collaboration over competition. It also helps that they're RIGHT in the middle of West Hollywood and that the campus is pretty damn beautiful.


----------



## Kira

turburr said:


> Basically, I visited UCLA and USC and had the privilege of sitting in on a class at UCLA. I was so impressed with how fun it was and how generally welcoming and enthusiastic the screenwriters were about their stories and helping their classmates. The class sizes are really small, there's a lot of individualized attention, and the professors I met were super personable and really knew what they were talking about. It's obviously one of the most reputable programs in the country, but when I was there I got the sense that it was _different _you know? Unlike most schools, you own the rights to everything you write, and instead of (like USC) perfecting two screenplays, you leave with a portfolio of 7 or 8. The guy who gave me the tour showed me all these big sound stages and was telling me how easy it is for students to get funding and essentially create any vision they have so long as they communicate with actors, set designers, filmmakers, etc. They're really well connected and generally fantastic at getting their screenwriters out in the world and emphasize collaboration over competition. It also helps that they're RIGHT in the middle of West Hollywood and that the campus is pretty damn beautiful.



This is so, so helpful!
How small is small? Like 3-4?
&do you know what is part of the portfolio?


----------



## Heisenberg91

@Comedynerd, I noticed you've interviewed with AFI too. Admissions said we get the decision on the 4th of April.

I'm leaning towards AFI because of the production oriented approach. What about you?


----------



## Comedynerd

turburr said:


> Basically, I visited UCLA and USC and had the privilege of sitting in on a class at UCLA. I was so impressed with how fun it was and how generally welcoming and enthusiastic the screenwriters were about their stories and helping their classmates. The class sizes are really small, there's a lot of individualized attention, and the professors I met were super personable and really knew what they were talking about. It's obviously one of the most reputable programs in the country, but when I was there I got the sense that it was _different _you know? Unlike most schools, you own the rights to everything you write, and instead of (like USC) perfecting two screenplays, you leave with a portfolio of 7 or 8. The guy who gave me the tour showed me all these big sound stages and was telling me how easy it is for students to get funding and essentially create any vision they have so long as they communicate with actors, set designers, filmmakers, etc. They're really well connected and generally fantastic at getting their screenwriters out in the world and emphasize collaboration over competition. It also helps that they're RIGHT in the middle of West Hollywood and that the campus is pretty damn beautiful.



Thanks for the info, @turburr! It's incredibly helpful.  Did you get the sense that the program was geared more towards feature writing rather than television?  Or do you think it was a split?  In my interview Linda told me it was pretty even but I can't tell from looking at their curriculum online if that's true.  I LOVE the writing demands of UCLA, just wondering if it can be transferred to pilot/spec writing.


----------



## Comedynerd

Heisenberg91 said:


> @Comedynerd, I noticed you've interviewed with AFI too. Admissions said we get the decision on the 4th of April.
> 
> I'm leaning towards AFI because of the production oriented approach. What about you?



It's a tough choice but right now I'm leaning towards USC or UCLA.  AFI definitely has the best production integration but I'm more interested in focusing on writing. I also didn't love that the cycle films belonged to the school and couldn't be submitted to festivals in the first year.  

 I will say that the professors I spoke to at AFI were by far the most welcoming and seemed to share my sense of humor which is actually a pretty huge deal for me.  All around, it's a tough decision!


----------



## Heisenberg91

Comedynerd said:


> It's a tough choice but right now I'm leaning towards USC or UCLA.  AFI definitely has the best production integration but I'm more interested in focusing on writing. I also didn't love that the cycle films belonged to the school and couldn't be submitted to festivals in the first year.
> 
> I will say that the professors I spoke to at AFI were by far the most welcoming and seemed to share my sense of humor which is actually a pretty huge deal for me.  All around, it's a tough decision!



Cool. You want to write for TV comedies?

Also, if you don't mind my asking, did you apply straight outta undergrad? Or are you a working writer already?


----------



## Comedynerd

Heisenberg91 said:


> Cool. You want to write for TV comedies?
> 
> Also, if you don't mind my asking, did you apply straight outta undergrad? Or are you a working writer already?



Hey @Heisenberg91 I don't mind sharing at all!  I do want to write TV comedies and I've been out of college for four years.  I write musicals, plays and short films in Chicago that have been produced with various theaters and smaller production companies.  I also have a strong background in improvisational comedy (Second City, iO Theater, etc.).  Despite my amount of work, I still wait tables to stay afloat financially which means my life is pretty hectic.  I'm looking forward to having two years to focus on what I love.


----------



## Heisenberg91

Comedynerd said:


> Hey @Heisenberg91 I don't mind sharing at all!  I do want to write TV comedies and I've been out of college for four years.  I write musicals, plays and short films in Chicago that have been produced with various theaters and smaller production companies.  I also have a strong background in improvisational comedy (Second City, iO Theater, etc.).  Despite my amount of work, I still wait tables to stay afloat financially which means my life is pretty hectic.  I'm looking forward to having two years to focus on what I love.



That sounds really cool!


----------



## turburr

Kira said:


> This is so, so helpful!
> How small is small? Like 3-4?
> &do you know what is part of the portfolio?




The class I sat in on had 6 people in it, though there are a few "screenwriting 101" classes with more, like 15 or so, and some with less.



Comedynerd said:


> Thanks for the info, @turburr! It's incredibly helpful.  Did you get the sense that the program was geared more towards feature writing rather than television?



I know a lot of people focus on features, but from what I could tell they're really, really trying to get more UCLA television writers out in the world so I think Linda was right in that it's pretty much a split. I got the sense that if you wanted to hand in a television pilot, you absolutely could.


----------



## Heisenberg91

Anyone receive a separate notification from the graduate division yet?


----------



## Kira

Heisenberg91 said:


> Anyone receive a separate notification from the graduate division yet?


Yes! Received it earlier this morning. It was pretty standard ("Welcome to UCLA!" etc) but also said:
_If you applied or are being considered for a fellowship, teaching assistantship or research assistantship, your graduate program will inform you of the status of any award or appointment. If you applied for need-based financial assistance, you will hear from the Financial Aid Office._​It didn't mention when we'd hear back, but I guess eventually


----------



## Heisenberg91

Kira said:


> Yes! Received it earlier this morning. It was pretty standard ("Welcome to UCLA!" etc) but also said:
> _If you applied or are being considered for a fellowship, teaching assistantship or research assistantship, your graduate program will inform you of the status of any award or appointment. If you applied for need-based financial assistance, you will hear from the Financial Aid Office._​It didn't mention when we'd hear back, but I guess eventually



Was it an email or letter?


----------



## Comedynerd

Heisenberg91 said:


> Anyone receive a separate notification from the graduate division yet?


Yep!  Got it this morning.  Like @Kira said, not a ton of information.  Just more waiting!


----------



## Kira

Heisenberg91 said:


> Was it an email or letter?


Email. I haven't received a physical letter from UCLA yet


----------



## turburr

I haven't gotten my official email but I committed yesterday! I'd love to know who my future classmates are when any of y'all make your decisions.


----------



## hopefulstudent

Have folks already applied for scholarships/fellowships, etc.? I'm trying to apply for any opportunities available, but am struggling with where to start. I've been reading the financial information section of the New Student links UCLA sent out with my admissions email, but am finding it a little overwhelming. Anyone else going through this, or am I behind the curve?


----------



## Kira

hopefulstudent said:


> Have folks already applied for scholarships/fellowships, etc.? I'm trying to apply for any opportunities available, but am struggling with where to start. I've been reading the financial information section of the New Student links UCLA sent out with my admissions email, but am finding it a little overwhelming. Anyone else going through this, or am I behind the curve?


Don't worry, you are not the only one lost :/
I'm going to wait and see if they send out any emails / letters re: FA etc. first, but maybe starting next Monday I'll call or email.


----------



## hopefulstudent

Kira said:


> Don't worry, you are not the only one lost :/
> I'm going to wait and see if they send out any emails / letters re: FA etc. first, but maybe starting next Monday I'll call or email.



Haha, okay. That does make me feel better. I tried calling a couple times last week, but I kept getting sent to different departments. I'm hoping I can get some guidance this week!


----------



## daveymd

hopefulstudent said:


> Have folks already applied for scholarships/fellowships, etc.? I'm trying to apply for any opportunities available, but am struggling with where to start. I've been reading the financial information section of the New Student links UCLA sent out with my admissions email, but am finding it a little overwhelming. Anyone else going through this, or am I behind the curve?



I'm also trying to get my head around this. I was accepted to UCLA and UT Austin--they were the only schools I applied to, and it's a tough choice. Money is always a factor, and I got a great deal at UT, so getting a better handle on the actual cost of the UCLA program is going to help in the decision-making process. That said, I had a really great experience and felt very at home visiting UCLA for the interview, and even if it costs significantly more I think I'm still leaning that direction. In the meantime, I'm very excited to have this forum to keep in touch with each other in the months leading up to fall semester!

Also, does anyone know the specifics on elective credits in the program? How many elective credits are a part of the MFA, if we can take elective credits in other departments or other areas of the film program (i.e. directing classes, acting classes), if we can sign up for upper level courses, etc. The only page I can find online mentions a couple of required elective credits in film studies and in production, but doesn't seem to have any other information on elective credits.

I called and left a message with the graduate program coordinator today, so if I get answers to these questions before someone responds, I'll be sure to post an update with more information.


----------



## Kira

daveymd said:


> Also, does anyone know the specifics on elective credits in the program? How many elective credits are a part of the MFA, if we can take elective credits in other departments or other areas of the film program (i.e. directing classes, acting classes), if we can sign up for upper level courses, etc. The only page I can find online mentions a couple of required elective credits in film studies and in production, but doesn't seem to have any other information on elective credits.
> 
> I called and left a message with the graduate program coordinator today, so if I get answers to these questions before someone responds, I'll be sure to post an update with more information.



I think the only required courses are 430, 431, and 434. The other 60 or so credits are up to you? Like there are certain requirements to graduating (a certain # of features / pilots .etc) but how you get them (via 434, an animation writing course, etc.) doesn't matter? at least that's how I understand it. Your other classes can be writing courses, producing, directing, acting, film studies, etc.

Here are some links that may help:
Screenwriting | UCLA School of TFT
Film Course Descriptions | UCLA School of TFT

but please let us know what you find out!!! it is so "open" to interpretation that it's hard to follow :/ (or grasp the complete freedom we're given).


----------



## Heisenberg91

@turburr did you get the email from the graduate department yet?


----------



## byisis

Very grateful to be in the position of deciding between UCLA and USC Screenwriting and wondering if anyone else was doing the same? 

If so, I'd love to hear any thoughts on the merits of the different schools- beyond the cost as for an international they're not actually that different in price, sadly. Don't know if this should go on this thread or via personal message but if anyone cares to share I'd love to hear!


----------



## Kira

byisis said:


> Very grateful to be in the position of deciding between UCLA and USC Screenwriting and wondering if anyone else was doing the same?
> 
> If so, I'd love to hear any thoughts on the merits of the different schools- beyond the cost as for an international they're not actually that different in price, sadly. Don't know if this should go on this thread or via personal message but if anyone cares to share I'd love to hear!



This may help: UCLA vs USC (Screenwriting MFA)

I know @Comedynerd is also in this predicament. Originally I was all about that USC life, but now I'm leaning towards UCLA due to their desire to be THE TV writing school and the quarter system (more scripts!). Also important but not screenwriting related - the housing looks nicer and the area is safer. In addition, there's the possibility of being in state after a year will save some $. I suppose that's not important to you since you are international, but I am not 

Although both seem like absolutely amazing programs and I could see myself easily at USC as well. It's a tough decision!


----------



## byisis

Kira said:


> This may help: UCLA vs USC (Screenwriting MFA)
> 
> I know @Comedynerd is also in this predicament. Originally I was all about that USC life, but now I'm leaning towards UCLA due to their desire to be THE TV writing school and the quarter system (more scripts!). Also important but not screenwriting related - the housing looks nicer and the area is safer. In addition, there's the possibility of being in state after a year will save some $. I suppose that's not important to you since you are international, but I am not
> 
> Although both seem like absolutely amazing programs and I could see myself easily at USC as well. It's a tough decision!


Thank you


----------



## turburr

Heisenberg91 said:


> @turburr did you get the email from the graduate department yet?



Yes, I officially filled out my statement of intent to register via the official email. I couldn't possibly be more excited.


----------



## hopefulstudent

Hey all,

I just got off the phone with a few different offices regarding financial aid/fellowships/reader or TA positions. I'll break it down:


*Need based financial aid (fafsa)*: There is nothing we need to fill out for UCLA other than the fafsa application that I believe was due March 2nd. The only reason I asked about this is because some other schools (Columbia, can't remember who else) required applicants to fill out financial profiles through the university. UCLA does not require anything like that.
*Fellowships*: The deadline for UCLA fellowships was about six months ago (lol), but everyone who applied for a fellowship through TFT should have done so in their application. God, that feels like a lifetime ago. I honestly can't remember what boxes I checked/what I applied for. I thought it was such a stretch that I'd even be considered at UCLA, I don't think I took the Fellowship application as seriously as I should have...
*Reader/TA positions*: Similar to fellowships, we should have checked a box in our applications indicating if we were interested in these positions. It sounds like if you are selected as a reader or TA and work at least 10 hours per week, they provide substantial tuition remission. The guy I spoke with on the phone said even if you did not check the box, they generally still consider everyone for these positions. Sounds like each program has X amount of money to give out for readers and TA's, and offers the positions to anyone who they deem a good fit. We'll be notified about these opportunities before the summer (June).
The guy I spoke with also suggested calling the Financial Aid office to discuss opportunities with them. They can sometimes help hook up TA/reader positions, or at least provide further guidance. Their phone number is 310 206 0400. 

Hope this helps! If anyone else has further insight into anything financial aid/scholarship related, I'd love to hear it! Excited to see a lot of you on campus (provided I don't get surprised with a full ride or something for another program).


----------



## hopefulstudent

turburr said:


> Yes, I officially filled out my statement of intent to register via the official email. I couldn't possibly be more excited.



That must have felt so exciting! I'm waiting until after April 4th when I'll hear back from AFI and Columbia, but baring some insane offer, UCLA is definitely my number one choice too. I'm excited to officially register as well


----------



## Heisenberg91

turburr said:


> Yes, I officially filled out my statement of intent to register via the official email. I couldn't possibly be more excited.



Cool


----------



## Kira

Wait - does anyone know if we receive a physical acceptance or am I imagining things?


----------



## turburr

Kira said:


> Wait - does anyone know if we receive a physical acceptance or am I imagining things?



I think we're just supposed to print out our official acceptance letter which is kind of a bummer. I'm still hoping to get one of those awesome packets full of cool information, I loved that about applying to undergrad.


----------



## Heisenberg91

Any internationals get the letter from the graduate department?


----------



## Kira

turburr said:


> I think we're just supposed to print out our official acceptance letter which is kind of a bummer. I'm still hoping to get one of those awesome packets full of cool information, I loved that about applying to undergrad.


 That's too bad. I was also hoping for the YOU'RE IN! packet and lots of good information 
USC did, that's why I was hoping UCLA would too.


----------



## byisis

Heisenberg91 said:


> Any internationals get the letter from the graduate department?



Nope not yet. USC still also haven't managed to get anything to me either. Sigh. I just want some literature people, feel very in the dark over here!


----------



## turburr

Kira said:


> That's too bad. I was also hoping for the YOU'RE IN! packet and lots of good information
> USC did, that's why I was hoping UCLA would too.



We might still get one! I could be wrong. It seems like not everyone got their "official" email yet so I doubt they're done with the application process.


----------



## hopefulstudent

Kira said:


> That's too bad. I was also hoping for the YOU'RE IN! packet and lots of good information
> USC did, that's why I was hoping UCLA would too.



Just called and was told UCLA is trying to go paperless, so we will not be receiving a physical packet. We're supposed to read the information provided in the link sent to us with our acceptance email (New Students’ Orientation Handbook | UCLA Graduate Programs).


----------



## Kira

Committed!


----------



## panda

byisis said:


> Very grateful to be in the position of deciding between UCLA and USC Screenwriting and wondering if anyone else was doing the same?
> 
> If so, I'd love to hear any thoughts on the merits of the different schools- beyond the cost as for an international they're not actually that different in price, sadly. Don't know if this should go on this thread or via personal message but if anyone cares to share I'd love to hear!





turburr said:


> Basically, I visited UCLA and USC and had the privilege of sitting in on a class at UCLA. I was so impressed with how fun it was and how generally welcoming and enthusiastic the screenwriters were about their stories and helping their classmates. The class sizes are really small, there's a lot of individualized attention, and the professors I met were super personable and really knew what they were talking about. It's obviously one of the most reputable programs in the country, but when I was there I got the sense that it was _different _you know? Unlike most schools, you own the rights to everything you write, and instead of (like USC) perfecting two screenplays, you leave with a portfolio of 7 or 8. The guy who gave me the tour showed me all these big sound stages and was telling me how easy it is for students to get funding and essentially create any vision they have so long as they communicate with actors, set designers, filmmakers, etc. They're really well connected and generally fantastic at getting their screenwriters out in the world and emphasize collaboration over competition. It also helps that they're RIGHT in the middle of West Hollywood and that the campus is pretty damn beautiful.



Just correcting some misinformation! Writers at USC can graduate with up to 7ish scripts, too -- and we also own the rights to everything!


----------



## Comedynerd

panda said:


> Just correcting some misinformation! Writers at USC can graduate with up to 7ish scripts, too -- and we also own the rights to everything!



Thanks for the clarification!  I've been leaning towards USC but I've been concerned about the number of scripts.


----------



## turburr

panda said:


> Just correcting some misinformation! Writers at USC can graduate with up to 7ish scripts, too -- and we also own the rights to everything!



Sorry about that! I was just going off what I was told when I took the USC tour. Weird that it isn't actually the deal? I definitely heard that you don't personally own the rights to everything, so I'm sorry if I was mistaken.


----------



## Point Break

turburr said:


> Sorry about that! I was just going off what I was told when I took the USC tour. Weird that it isn't actually the deal? I definitely heard that you don't personally own the rights to everything, so I'm sorry if I was mistaken.



Owning rights is more of an issue for production students on shorts. But USC funds some projects and helps you crowdsource and advertise for festival runs.

USC writers own their material. You can come out with as many scripts as you plan to, but the common response from professors is "quality over quantity." I'm personally coming out with 9, counting the two short scripts I wrote on whims. They're not all amazing, but one's getting produced.

I think many opportunities exist at both schools. It's a tough decision for those who have to choose.


----------



## bimshine

Hi Guys,

I have a campus visit to UT next week, but I'm leaning heavily toward UCLA over UT, USC. It's cool some of you have already committed. I'm happy to share scripts also.

Are people starting to look at housing options yet? I don't have a great feel of where to live outside of Westwood, which is probably out of my price range.


----------



## Kira

bimshine said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a campus visit to UT next week, but I'm leaning heavily toward UCLA over UT, USC. It's cool some of you have already committed. I'm happy to share scripts also.
> 
> Are people starting to look at housing options yet? I don't have a great feel of where to live outside of Westwood, which is probably out of my price range.



Congrats on acceptances to both USC and UCLA!  Two very good options (@daveymd is also in your position).
My friend and I both decided to do on campus housing, so we both don't know LA very well (or are bringing a car). I guess it depends on how far away from campus you are willing to live. I hear Koreatown is a popular area.


----------



## turburr

Point Break said:


> Owning rights is more of an issue for production students on shorts. But USC funds some projects and helps you crowdsource and advertise for festival runs.
> 
> USC writers own their material. You can come out with as many scripts as you plan to, but the common response from professors is "quality over quantity." I'm personally coming out with 9, counting the two short scripts I wrote on whims. They're not all amazing, but one's getting produced.
> 
> I think many opportunities exist at both schools. It's a tough decision for those who have to choose.



Thanks for correcting this, sorry again for the mixup!


----------



## Point Break

turburr said:


> Thanks for correcting this, sorry again for the mixup!



No worries. Glad to help.


----------



## hopefulstudent

bimshine said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a campus visit to UT next week, but I'm leaning heavily toward UCLA over UT, USC. It's cool some of you have already committed. I'm happy to share scripts also.
> 
> Are people starting to look at housing options yet? I don't have a great feel of where to live outside of Westwood, which is probably out of my price range.



I've heard really good things about Culver City. That's where I'm focusing at least. It's a little more expensive than Korea Town, but from what I hear, it's a total industry neighborhood. Sony studios is right downtown, and I guess it's pretty common to see movies being shot in the area. It's about a 15 minute drive to campus and a 30 minute bike ride too.


----------



## bimshine

hopefulstudent said:


> I've heard really good things about Culver City. That's where I'm focusing at least. It's a little more expensive than Korea Town, but from what I hear, it's a total industry neighborhood. Sony studios is right downtown, and I guess it's pretty common to see movies being shot in the area. It's about a 15 minute drive to campus and a 30 minute bike ride too.


Thanks! And thank you @Kira. Congrats on your successes as well.


----------



## Bruin17

Hey guys, I've also accepted an offer to UCLA for fall! Very excited. 
I'm also lost on the whole funding thing. I emailed someone in the department and they responded as follows:

Unfortunately, the deadlines for 2017-18 funding have pretty much all passed (they were mostly in Fall 2016).  But I’ve attached documents that list books and databases that you can utilize to help you find sources of funding.


As a professional master’s student, you’ll have to do a bit more work for funding than students who are going for the academic doctorate (i.e., PhD).  However, there is money out there for you.  You just may have to get $1,000 here, $5,000 there, etc. 

The “Fellowships Directories” lists books that might be found at your campus or local library. 


Slide 6 of the attached “UCLA Fellowships Workshop” PDF lists a URL (www.research.ucla.edu/labs/index.htm ) of all the research centers/institutes here at UCLA.  You can look through the list to see which center(s) are conducting research that matches your interests and then contact the principal investigator about possible research positions. 


Check out possible teaching or research assistant positions here at UCLA. You should be able to seek positions outside your department.  If you have expertise in a department on the campus, e.g., speak a language that is taught there, you can approach that department about possible teaching assistant positions.  True, many departments prefer to hire their own students, but some departments/programs hire master’s students and students who are not in their department/program. 


Slide 6 also gives the URL for the TA Marketplace.  You can search there for teaching assistant and other Academic Student Employee positions (e.g., Reader, Special Reader).


Another possibility would be to approach the Undergraduate Writing Center/Writing Programs (www.wp.ucla.edu/index.php), the Scholarship Resource Center (www.scholarshipcenter.ucla.edu/), or the Graduate Writing Center (UCLA Graduate Writing Center > Menu > TopNavBar > Home ) if you have excellent writing skills in English.  They hire graduate students to help other students with all types of academic writing.


The Graduate Division offers some fellowships that are funded by private donors (see the list at https://grad.ucla.edu/asis/stusup/contspprt.pdf ) that are open to master’s students.


Other info:


Academic Apprentice (i.e., reader, teaching assistant, grad student researcher positions): https://grad.ucla.edu/funding/working-at-ucla/academic-student-employees-appointments-union-contract

Academic Apprentice Personnel Manual: https://grad.ucla.edu/funding/working-at-ucla/academic-apprentice-personnel-manual

Graduate work study: https://grad.ucla.edu/funding/financial-aid/graduate-work-study-program  –be sure to file your FAFSA by the March 2 priority deadline in order to be eligible

Teaching assistant jobs: https://grad.ucla.edu/funding/worki...tudent-employees-appointments-union-contract/


(end email)

Well, there you have it... lots of reading.  If you'd like any of the slides or files mentioned in this email just message me and I'll forward them.


----------



## shuyi

Congrats!
When did you get this offer?


----------



## Heisenberg91

byisis said:


> Nope not yet. USC still also haven't managed to get anything to me either. Sigh. I just want some literature people, feel very in the dark over here!



Still no graduate dept email for me. You?


----------



## IndecisiveElle

bimshine said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a campus visit to UT next week, but I'm leaning heavily toward UCLA over UT, USC. It's cool some of you have already committed. I'm happy to share scripts also.
> 
> Are people starting to look at housing options yet? I don't have a great feel of where to live outside of Westwood, which is probably out of my price range.


Look who joined the party   You already know I vote for you going to UCLA!


----------



## louweaver

Hi - first i wanted to thank everyone for being so supportive and helpful. i'm a long-time lurker, and this is a great forum. i've been accepted into the fall 2017 screenwriting at UCLA, and i'm very grateful and excited about the opportunity, but i was also hoping to understand what you all are going for? like, what do you think this program will do for us? i'm starting to have second thoughts about it. 'is it worth it?' type of stuff. it's obviously a huge financial commitment. just curious what everyone thought. thank you again, and best of luck to everyone.


----------



## hopefulstudent

louweaver said:


> Hi - first i wanted to thank everyone for being so supportive and helpful. i'm a long-time lurker, and this is a great forum. i've been accepted into the fall 2017 screenwriting at UCLA, and i'm very grateful and excited about the opportunity, but i was also hoping to understand what you all are going for? like, what do you think this program will do for us? i'm starting to have second thoughts about it. 'is it worth it?' type of stuff. it's obviously a huge financial commitment. just curious what everyone thought. thank you again, and best of luck to everyone.



The short answer is, I'm looking to take my writing to the next level and position myself for a career in screenwriting. As I understand it, an MFA is in no way necessary to become a successful screenwriter. There are many paths a person can take, but an MFA feels right to me for the following reasons:

Writing. Writing. Writing. I already write a lot in my spare time, and think I've come a long way. That said, I see a lot of value in being held to a strict writing schedule, while advancing my craft with guidance from some of the best educators on the planet. I hope to come out of the program with 6-9 feature scrips, and maybe a drama and comedy or two, that will be at a much higher level than my writing currently is. Maybe some will even earn me representation. Who knows! 

Connections. With current students, alumni, faculty, etc. This is one of the biggest draws for me. UCLA is one of the top film schools in the world, and the students we meet might be industry connections/friends for life. At least I hope so.
Introduction to LA. My first time in LA was when I flew out for my interview. The idea of moving to LA with very few contacts and throwing myself into screenwriting is a little scary to me. I hope grad school will provide a comfortable, nurturing environment to sharpen my writing while I get a lay of the land, so I can hit the ground running after graduation.
An MFA doesn't guarantee a career in screenwriting. But I've heard that if it's meant to be, it can halve the amount of time it takes you to get there, mainly for the reasons I listed above. I read in a previous year's post that paying for an MFA is like betting on yourself. Not everyone is going to make it in the industry. Are you willing to bet the cost of an education that you're going to work your tail off to be one of the graduates who does?

Again, many roads, and all that jazz... I think this is the right one for me, and can therefore justify the cost, but that doesn't mean it's right for you. I totally get it. It's a huge financial commitment. Good luck with making your decision!


----------



## louweaver

wow - thank you hopeful student. that was a pretty damn insightful, impressive answer. i really appreciate your helpful response. i think 'betting on yourself' is a great way to put it. thank you again, and i hope to meet you (and everyone) if i head out there. best of luck!


----------



## hopefulstudent

louweaver said:


> wow - thank you hopeful student. that was a pretty damn insightful, impressive answer. i really appreciate your helpful response. i think 'betting on yourself' is a great way to put it. thank you again, and i hope to meet you (and everyone) if i head out there. best of luck!



Sure thing, I'm glad you found it helpful  Hope to meet you on campus too! If not, perhaps we'll cross paths in the real screenwriting world one day, haha.


----------



## SonnyP

I got accepted into UCLA Screenwriting for the fall as well!  I am scouring zillow for affordable places. This is going to be an expensive undertaking for sure... goodbye midwest housing prices.


----------



## Kira

SonnyP said:


> I got accepted into UCLA Screenwriting for the fall as well!  I am scouring zillow for affordable places. This is going to be an expensive undertaking for sure... goodbye midwest housing prices.


Congrats!!! Looking forward to seeing you there


----------



## bimshine

IndecisiveElle said:


> Look who joined the party   You already know I vote for you going to UCLA!


Haahha teach me how to use this site and to like your insightful post!!


----------



## bimshine

SonnyP said:


> I got accepted into UCLA Screenwriting for the fall as well!  I am scouring zillow for affordable places. This is going to be an expensive undertaking for sure... goodbye midwest housing prices.


Congratulations! If you don't mind sharing some of the results of your search experience, I'm sure some of us (me) would find that hugely helpful


----------



## Kira

bimshine said:


> Haahha teach me how to use this site and to like your insightful post!!


If you are on the computer, if you hover over a post, there should be a bunch of icons that pop up on the bottom right hand corner. The first one (from the left) is a thumbs up!


----------



## hopefulstudent

SonnyP said:


> I got accepted into UCLA Screenwriting for the fall as well!  I am scouring zillow for affordable places. This is going to be an expensive undertaking for sure... goodbye midwest housing prices.



Fellow midwesterner! Where are you from?


----------



## Girlvenger

Hi! I'm friends with @Kira and am heading to UCLA in the fall. Can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## Kira

Girlvenger said:


> Hi! I'm friends with @Kira and am heading to UCLA in the fall. Can't wait to meet you all!


Welcome, @Girlvenger  We're hopefully going to get an apartment on campus. She is a fantastic writer and even a better person - UCLA is lucky to have her!


----------



## Heisenberg91

Maybe we can tell our stories here?

I'm 26, from Mumbai, India. Went to law school, then worked in real estate law for 7 months before I realized that the only thing I really cared about was storytelling. Started reading screenplays of my favourite movies and decided to come to Hollywood.


----------



## Kira

Great idea, @Heisenberg91! A lawyer - that's cool! I played with the idea of going to law school, but decided to be a starving artist instead 

I'm 22, going to UCLA straight out of undergrad. In recent years, I've lived in Dallas, Tokyo (year abroad), London (semester abroad), and Boston. I graduated from Boston Uni with a degree in East Asian Studies (so international relations + cultures) and minors in Film & Television and Japanese Language & Literature. I've always enjoyed writing, but only started screenwriting this past year and a half. I've also played tennis competitively for 10 years and my dog is my best friend (sorry @Girlvenger)


----------



## Heisenberg91

Kira said:


> Great idea, @Heisenberg91! A lawyer - that's cool! I played with the idea of going to law school, but decided to be a starving artist instead
> 
> I'm 22, going to UCLA straight out of undergrad. In recent years, I've lived in Dallas, Tokyo (year abroad), London (semester abroad), and Boston. I graduated from Boston Uni with a degree in East Asian Studies (so international relations + cultures) and minors in Film & Television and Japanese Language & Literature. I've always enjoyed writing, but only started screenwriting this past year and a half. I've also played tennis competitively for 10 years and my dog is my best friend (sorry @Girlvenger)



cool! Are you from Dallas? 

Law school in India is a bit of a joke, so I travelled a lot for 5 years, mostly in Europe and America. Next place I wanna go is Japan. 

I too have been writing for as long as I can remember, and got into screenwriting only last year. Been obsessed with movies for a very long time.

I'm an amateur guitarist and singer, big fan of the 1960s rock bands.

Now part of the soon to be starving artist club


----------



## Kira

Heisenberg91 said:


> cool! Are you from Dallas?
> 
> Law school in India is a bit of a joke, so I travelled a lot for 5 years, mostly in Europe and America. Next place I wanna go is Japan.
> 
> I too have been writing for as long as I can remember, and got into screenwriting only last year. Been obsessed with movies for a very long time.
> 
> I'm an amateur guitarist and singer, big fan of the 1960s rock bands.
> 
> Now part of the soon to be starving artist club


Yes! I am from Dallas 

haha well that is a good excuse to travel then! Sounds like you've had some amazing opportunities for travel. Japan is fantastic - if you get the chance to visit, definitely go.

Hahaha bring your guitar and we can all be true university students, sitting on the quad green


----------



## Heisenberg91

Kira said:


> Yes! I am from Dallas
> 
> haha well that is a good excuse to travel then! Sounds like you've had some amazing opportunities for travel. Japan is fantastic - if you get the chance to visit, definitely go.
> 
> Hahaha bring your guitar and we can all be true university students, sitting on the quad green



I've wanted to go to Japan ever since I saw the last samurai;p

 The UCLA campus looks great, did you get a chance to visit it yet?


----------



## daveymd

It's so exciting meeting everyone! I'm still waffling between UCLA and UT (my head says the financial package at UT is extremely appealing, but my heart says UCLA), and it's proving to be a harder choice than I had imagined. But I'll introduce myself anyway, in hopes that we will all be classmates soon. 

I'm from Provo, UT and I've been making movies since I was a kid. I got my undergrad in film and have been working the past several years in film, TV, and theater, primarily as an actor, but also writing, editing, producing, and directing. My day job is as a voice actor for an educational company, and my wife and I help run an original practice touring Shakespeare troupe, meaning we base our production process and performance style on what we know of how Shakespeare was done when he was alive (right now I'm playing Shylock in a production of The Merchant of Venice touring to Utah schools). I also have webbed toes and play the accordion.

I've been producing my own projects out of pocket for the past few years on less-than-shoestring budgets, but feel like I've more or less hit a ceiling with the kind of work I'm interested in doing in the place I currently live. I'm hoping that grad school gives me an environment in which to better my craft, to focus more intensely on writing and storytelling (I love a lot of elements of filmmaking, but really believe it all comes back to a good script), to make connections with wonderful people like you, to hopefully increase my opportunities for employment coming out of school, and to hopefully increase my opportunities to pursue my own small independent projects as well.

Thank you so much to everyone on this forum for the invaluable resource you have been so far in figuring out how to navigate this next big step.


----------



## bimshine

daveymd said:


> It's so exciting meeting everyone! I'm still waffling between UCLA and UT (my head says the financial package at UT is extremely appealing, but my heart says UCLA), and it's proving to be a harder choice than I had imagined. But I'll introduce myself anyway, in hopes that we will all be classmates soon.
> 
> I'm from Provo, UT and I've been making movies since I was a kid. I got my undergrad in film and have been working the past several years in film, TV, and theater, primarily as an actor, but also writing, editing, producing, and directing. My day job is as a voice actor for an educational company, and my wife and I help run an original practice touring Shakespeare troupe, meaning we base our production process and performance style on what we know of how Shakespeare was done when he was alive (right now I'm playing Shylock in a production of The Merchant of Venice touring to Utah schools). I also have webbed toes and play the accordion.
> 
> I've been producing my own projects out of pocket for the past few years on less-than-shoestring budgets, but feel like I've more or less hit a ceiling with the kind of work I'm interested in doing in the place I currently live. I'm hoping that grad school gives me an environment in which to better my craft, to focus more intensely on writing and storytelling (I love a lot of elements of filmmaking, but really believe it all comes back to a good script), to make connections with wonderful people like you, to hopefully increase my opportunities for employment coming out of school, and to hopefully increase my opportunities to pursue my own small independent projects as well.
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone on this forum for the invaluable resource you have been so far in figuring out how to navigate this next big step.



Hey, I am in the exact same position you are re: UT, and UCLA. I just visited UT yesterday and would love to chat with you about where you're head is at. It was really great and intimate there, but I also loved the vibe at UCLA (I didn't get to sit in on classes or anything). I've kind of tossed USC out the window altogether. I've decided to view it all as a great problem to have and think that in the end if you're writing, you're winning.

My story is I that I was a professional actor and model for a while and then wanted to get behind the camera, so I went back to school to university to study film. I fell in love with writing and have written a few scripts that have done okay in festivals. Pretty simple autobiography! I am fiiiiinally finishing undergrad in NY and would like to get to LA ultimately, with Austin as an appealing pit stop.


----------



## Zeno

daveymd said:


> It's so exciting meeting everyone! I'm still waffling between UCLA and UT (my head says the financial package at UT is extremely appealing, but my heart says UCLA), and it's proving to be a harder choice than I had imagined. But I'll introduce myself anyway, in hopes that we will all be classmates soon.
> 
> I'm from Provo, UT and I've been making movies since I was a kid. I got my undergrad in film and have been working the past several years in film, TV, and theater, primarily as an actor, but also writing, editing, producing, and directing. My day job is as a voice actor for an educational company, and my wife and I help run an original practice touring Shakespeare troupe, meaning we base our production process and performance style on what we know of how Shakespeare was done when he was alive (right now I'm playing Shylock in a production of The Merchant of Venice touring to Utah schools). I also have webbed toes and play the accordion.
> 
> I've been producing my own projects out of pocket for the past few years on less-than-shoestring budgets, but feel like I've more or less hit a ceiling with the kind of work I'm interested in doing in the place I currently live. I'm hoping that grad school gives me an environment in which to better my craft, to focus more intensely on writing and storytelling (I love a lot of elements of filmmaking, but really believe it all comes back to a good script), to make connections with wonderful people like you, to hopefully increase my opportunities for employment coming out of school, and to hopefully increase my opportunities to pursue my own small independent projects as well.
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone on this forum for the invaluable resource you have been so far in figuring out how to navigate this next big step.



UT Austin is more independent and UCLA is more geared towards Hollywood but ultimately a 50/50 mix. The former has one of the top endowments of any state school and showers it upon students. The UC system is being hit hard by the threat of budget cuts by the governor, ironically. Budgets will continue to be cut and that might threaten scholarships etc. Anyway, the UT Austin film department has a more familial atmosphere (both have supportive people but Austin has that genuine southern warmth) and, from what I understand, a stronger placement with its writer's room workshop: How Bob Dearden got inside the Hollywood writers' room

That said, UCLA (AFI, USC) screenwriting are really top notch too. Guess it's just a big fish small pond scenario vs. little fish big pond. I'm applying for directing in film programs @ Columbia University and UCLA but also believe that it all comes back to a good script. I'm a director before I'm a writer but I love writing. That's why I applied to AFI screenwriting as a goof and, to my surprise, got an interview. Guess we will see. Everyone in this field should have intimate knowledge of the fundamentals of storytelling.

Anyway, sounds like you're good either way and hope this helps. You might also take into consideration the cultural differences between Austin and Los Angeles as cities. LA is a sprawl with lots going on but cool and detached even as the weather is warm. It does take some acclimating socially. Austin is centralized with a vibrant and renowned social and cultural scene.

Importantly, three of the very top festivals in the world run at different points throughout the year (SXSW, Fantasia Fest, Austin Film Festival). And Austin Film Festival is known as the preeminent writer's festival. Basically, Hollywood comes to Austin so you don't have to be in Hollywood. Believe me, agents, producers, etc hit those fests up and it is a huge networking opportunity. I've seen it first hand.

Best of luck deciding.


----------



## daveymd

bimshine said:


> Hey, I am in the exact same position you are re: UT, and UCLA. I just visited UT yesterday and would love to chat with you about where you're head is at. It was really great and intimate there, but I also loved the vibe at UCLA (I didn't get to sit in on classes or anything). I've kind of tossed USC out the window altogether. I've decided to view it all as a great problem to have and think that in the end if you're writing, you're winning.
> 
> My story is I that I was a professional actor and model for a while and then wanted to get behind the camera, so I went back to school to university to study film. I fell in love with writing and have written a few scripts that have done okay in festivals. Pretty simple autobiography! I am fiiiiinally finishing undergrad in NY and would like to get to LA ultimately, with Austin as an appealing pit stop.



Awesome! I would love to talk to you about your trip to UT. I'm hoping to make it out there before I have to make a decision, but I also took this touring gig because I needed the money (and it's a lot of fun) and it may prevent me from taking time off between now and April 15th, I'm not sure. It's always nice to know you're not alone.


----------



## daveymd

Zeno said:


> UT Austin is more independent and UCLA is more geared towards Hollywood but ultimately a 50/50 mix. The former has one of the top endowments of any state school and showers it upon students. The UC system is being hit hard by the threat of budget cuts by the governor, ironically. Budgets will continue to be cut and that might threaten scholarships etc. Anyway, the UT Austin film department has a more familial atmosphere (both have supportive people but Austin has that Southern warmth) and, from what I understand, a stronger placement with its writer's room workshop: How Bob Dearden got inside the Hollywood writers' room
> 
> That said, UCLA (AFI, USC) screenwriting are really top notch too. Guess it's just a big fish small pond scenario vs. little fish big pond. I'm applying for directing in film programs in Columbia University and UCLA but also believe that it all comes back to a good script. I'm a director before I'm a writer but I love writing. That's why I applied to AFI screenwriting as a goof and, to my surprise, got an interview. Guess we will see. Everyone in this field should have an intimate understanding of the fundamentals of storytelling.
> 
> Anyway, sounds like you're good either way and hope this helps. You might also take into consideration the cultural differences between Austin and Los Angeles as cities. LA is a sprawl with lots going on but cool and detached even as the weather is warm. It does take some acclimating socially. Austin is centralized with a vibrant and warm music (foodie, film) social and cultural scene. And not that three of the very top festivals run at different points throughout the year (SXSW, Fantasia Fest, Austin Film Festival). And Austin Film Festival is known as the preeminent writer's festival. Basically, Hollywood comes to Austin. Believe me, agents, producers, etc hit those fests up and it is a huge networking opportunity.



Thank you so much. I've been trying to do lots of research on both schools and have been able to visit both campuses and cities at different times, but this is an extremely helpful breakdown. I am seriously blown away by how informative and supportive this forum has been for me over the past few weeks. Thank you!


----------



## Zeno

daveymd said:


> Thank you so much. I've been trying to do lots of research on both schools and have been able to visit both campuses and cities at different times, but this is an extremely helpful breakdown. I am seriously blown away by how informative and supportive this forum has been for me over the past few weeks. Thank you!



If you're as determined and focused as it seems you are you're going to be fine. But my only buyer beware is that Los Angeles and Austin have very different vibes. Being from Utah, you might find Los Angeles tough to digest. I hear this from everyone I know in Los Angeles. It's not known as a warm and fuzzy place. Austin still is. But, if you make lots of friends at UCLA you can deal just fine and might love it. I'm hoping to get into UCLA myself. Anyway, just remember that Hollywood knows Austin is where a lot of talent is fermenting and they are out there actively looking for it. All the best!


----------



## louweaver

hey - congratulations to everyone. can't wait to meet you all in the fall. i'm 40, so if anyone has questions about coping with senility while in grad school, please don't hesitate to ask. i don't have anywhere near the interesting personal stories or resumes you guys have. right now, i pretty much just have sciatica. but i'm very much looking toward UCLA. and best of luck to the people still making decisions! that sounds like a good problem to have. better than sciatica, anyway. i'll stop now.


----------



## Zeno

louweaver said:


> hey - congratulations to everyone. can't wait to meet you all in the fall. i'm 40, so if anyone has questions about coping with senility while in grad school, please don't hesitate to ask. i don't have anywhere near the interesting personal stories or resumes you guys have. right now, i pretty much just have sciatica. but i'm very much looking toward UCLA. and best of luck to the people still making decisions! that sounds like a good problem to have. better than sciatica, anyway. i'll stop now.



I'm 44 and applied and interviewed @ AFI (Screenwriting), Columbia University (Screenwriting/Directing), and UCLA (Production/Directing). So far, got into Art Center College of Design (Film MFA). Nevertheless, I feel your pain. Ha. I heard that there was a Columbia University Screenwriting/Directing grad student in her late sixties the year before last so it's all good. Encouraging that us "old timers" are getting some oxygen in these programs.


----------



## daveymd

Thanks again for the support and encouragement! We've got a few more friends and family in LA than in Austin, but have really enjoyed our time in both cities when we've been out to visit. Hearing that Austin is a tight-knit, friendly artistic environment is definitely encouraging if we wind up out there. It feels like a can't-go-wrong-either-way scenario, which should alleviate the stress, but so far really, really hasn't. Thanks again, and good luck!


----------



## Zeno

daveymd said:


> Thanks again for the support and encouragement! We've got a few more friends and family in LA than in Austin, but have really enjoyed our time in both cities when we've been out to visit. Hearing that Austin is a tight-knit, friendly artistic environment is definitely encouraging if we wind up out there. It feels like a can't-go-wrong-either-way scenario, which should alleviate the stress, but so far really, really hasn't. Thanks again, and good luck!



You too and if you have friends and family in LA you should be just as fine socially as in Austin. Sounds like you are pretty familiar with the vibe with both places. I'm referring to the folks who go without a network of folks to LA as I did years ago. I too have a base of supportive people in LA now so much better scenario this time around if selected. Anyway, listen to your inner voice and you'll make the right decision.


----------



## SonnyP

hopefulstudent said:


> Fellow midwesterner! Where are you from?



Oklahoma City, so I'd say more mid-south haha.  Where are you from?

Storytime: I am 31, working in and around local the industry for 8 years. I applied to UCLA once before in 2012, got an interview but didn't get in. So I took the money I had saved for grad school and made a feature film. Learned a ton from that, started a writers group here, got married to an amazing woman who told me I needed to apply again. So here I am. I also got accepted in to Columbia for Dir/Scr and haven't heard back after my interview for Chapman producing yet.  Officially rejected from USC producing and unofficially from NYU (never heard anything at all after applying).  I am super excited, just trying to figure out the best fit now.


----------



## Kira

I'm very excited to meet such an interesting and diverse cohort! Really looking forward to meeting you all in the fall 

@SonnyP I'm pretty close - Dallas. Congrats on Columbia as well!


----------



## bimshine

Kira said:


> I'm very excited to meet such an interesting and diverse cohort! Really looking forward to meeting you all in the fall
> 
> @SonnyP I'm pretty close - Dallas. Congrats on Columbia as well!



Where in Dallas?? I went to Richardson H.S.


----------



## Kira

bimshine said:


> Where in Dallas?? I went to Richardson H.S.


Haha oh wow! Plano West over here 
Small world!


----------



## louweaver

hey Zeno - thanks for making me feel better. someone in their 60s?! wow. i'm from ny as well, so if you decide on columbia, let me know. best of luck everyone!


----------



## hopefulstudent

SonnyP said:


> Oklahoma City, so I'd say more mid-south haha.  Where are you from?
> 
> Storytime: I am 31, working in and around local the industry for 8 years. I applied to UCLA once before in 2012, got an interview but didn't get in. So I took the money I had saved for grad school and made a feature film. Learned a ton from that, started a writers group here, got married to an amazing woman who told me I needed to apply again. So here I am. I also got accepted in to Columbia for Dir/Scr and haven't heard back after my interview for Chapman producing yet.  Officially rejected from USC producing and unofficially from NYU (never heard anything at all after applying).  I am super excited, just trying to figure out the best fit now.



I'm originally from Wisconsin, so about as midwestern as it gets haha. Very cool story! Hope to see you in the fall


----------



## hopefulstudent

Officially accepted  Excited to meet everyone!


----------



## Zeno

louweaver said:


> hey Zeno - thanks for making me feel better. someone in their 60s?! wow. i'm from ny as well, so if you decide on columbia, let me know. best of luck everyone!



Congrats, hopefulstudent. And, yes, louweaver, that woman at Columbia University was a grad in her 60's. It's never too late to do great things. Most of these schools we're applying to are adamant about  people with life experience (and, therefore, stories to tell) in addition to talent, a voice, and, perhaps, some technique. Def keep you posted about Columbia as I just found out I got waitlisted. Not ideal but not bad either. These applicant pools are pretty dynamic so I can only assume a spot will open up. I'm also waiting to hear from UCLA production/directing program and AFI screenwriting program. Kind of tired of east coast weather so a west coast option might be nice. Anyway, all looking good. Where you looking to go and how have things been with your potential schools?


----------



## louweaver

thanks again, zeno - that's great to hear. i'm with you on the weather. hang in there - you're absolutely right about spots opening up. thank you for asking - i was accepted into ucla MFA screenwriting (the only place i want to go) but it's looking like i won't be able to make it out there this fall. i have three young kids, and pulling them out of school doesn't seem like the best move right now. still trying to find a way to make it work, but we'll see. 
for what it's worth, my cousin went to AFI grad for editing, and loved the program. i think they've been very helpful about setting him up with job interviews since graduation as well. i don't know how much contact he had with the screenwriting program, but i can ask. 
best of luck - hope it all works it out. 
PS - i've heard that "no one gets into columbia on their first try" - a different cousin applied to columbia's graduate theater (or theater management?) program and was told that straight up. have you found that to be the case? thanks again!


----------



## bimshine

Can we talk dollars and sense for a second? Did the prices go up for this year? Are scholarships common? I called the admissions office and they said we apply for scholarship in the fall. I think that means we sign up for the sticker price and then hope for the best, but I'm hoping I'm wrong. Does anybody have good info that will be useful by April 15?


----------



## hopefulstudent

bimshine said:


> Can we talk dollars and sense for a second? Did the prices go up for this year? Are scholarships common? I called the admissions office and they said we apply for scholarship in the fall. I think that means we sign up for the sticker price and then hope for the best, but I'm hoping I'm wrong. Does anybody have good info that will be useful by April 15?



This is something I've been actively looking into as well. So far, it seems there are many more scholarship/fellowship opportunities going into our second year, because as you noted, the scholarship deadline for this upcoming fall has already passed (passed about 6 months ago).

That said, I don't think you'll be paying sticker price if you're willing to work for it. It seems like there are a lot of opportunities for reader/TA positions, which provide fairly substantial tuition remission if you work 10 hours a week. This is what I'm counting on.

Additionally, after talking with the Residency office for quite a while yesterday, it's very easy - almost too easy - to be considered in state for the second year. Essentially, if you're financially independent (which you're automatically considered if you're over 24), live in California for 366 days prior to your second year (they allow 6 weeks of out-of-state travel within that time), and get your driver's license, vehicle registration, and voter registration switched over to California within the first quarter, you will receive in-state tuition your second year. In-state tuition is nearly half that of out-of-state, so that substantially brings the cost down. It looks like you're from New York, so this should be a great option for you. Of course, this is a bit trickier if you're under 24 or an international student. 

So yeah, you'll probably be closer to sticker price for your first year, unless you snag a reader/TA position, but the second year should be well under that. I think there have been a couple other posts concerning financial aid/scholarships on this forum that you should check out as well. Hope this helps!


----------



## bimshine

hopefulstudent said:


> This is something I've been actively looking into as well. So far, it seems there are many more scholarship/fellowship opportunities going into our second year, because as you noted, the scholarship deadline for this upcoming fall has already passed (passed about 6 months ago).
> 
> That said, I don't think you'll be paying sticker price if you're willing to work for it. It seems like there are a lot of opportunities for reader/TA positions, which provide fairly substantial tuition remission if you work 10 hours a week. This is what I'm counting on.
> 
> Additionally, after talking with the Residency office for quite a while yesterday, it's very easy - almost too easy - to be considered in state for the second year. Essentially, if you're financially independent (which you're automatically considered if you're over 24), live in California for 366 days prior to your second year (they allow 6 weeks of out-of-state travel within that time), and get your driver's license, vehicle registration, and voter registration switched over to California within the first quarter, you will receive in-state tuition your second year. In-state tuition is nearly half that of out-of-state, so that substantially brings the cost down. It looks like you're from New York, so this should be a great option for you. Of course, this is a bit trickier if you're under 24 or an international student.
> 
> So yeah, you'll probably be closer to sticker price for your first year, unless you snag a reader/TA position, but the second year should be well under that. I think there have been a couple other posts concerning financial aid/scholarships on this forum that you should check out as well. Hope this helps!


Thanks for this advice. I have the numbers quoted at 39k out of state and 27k in state. Is that correct, to your knowledge?


----------



## hopefulstudent

bimshine said:


> Thanks for this advice. I have the numbers quoted at 39k out of state and 27k in state. Is that correct, to your knowledge?



Well shoot, it looks like I had my numbers wrong... Where did you get those numbers?


----------



## bimshine

This shocker came in the mail. I was expecting something closer to the average Masters, and I'm pretty sure the price was closer to that last year.


----------



## bimshine

hopefulstudent said:


> Well shoot, it looks like I had my numbers wrong... Where did you get those numbers?


This shocker came in the mail. I was expecting something closer to the average Masters, and I'm pretty sure the price was closer to that last year.


----------



## Bruin17

In state tuition and fees should be about 17k not including books and living expenses. Log onto myucla and check out your award letter.


----------



## Kira

bimshine said:


> This shocker came in the mail. I was expecting something closer to the average Masters, and I'm pretty sure the price was closer to that last year.


The Professional Degree Supplemental Tuition really increases the price (by 10k), unfortunately. I, too, had thought it was the cheaper price until I dug some more.



Bruin17 said:


> In state tuition and fees should be about 17k not including books and living expenses. Log onto myucla and check out your award letter.


The Financial Aid Award Letter? Mine isn't available at this time :/ Is yours up?


----------



## hopefulstudent

Kira said:


> The Professional Degree Supplemental Tuition really increases the price (by 10k), unfortunately. I, too, had thought it was the cheaper price until I dug some more.
> 
> 
> The Financial Aid Award Letter? Mine isn't available at this time :/ Is yours up?



Mine isn't up either... Also @Kira - Do you know what that PDST is?


----------



## Kira

hopefulstudent said:


> Mine isn't up either... Also @Kira - Do you know what that PDST is?


I'm glad I'm not the only one. PDST is the Professional Degree Supplemental Tuition. I'm not sure exactly what it is, but it looks like it's just extra tuition because it is a Professional degree and not an "Academic Masters" (MFA vs MA?)


----------



## hopefulstudent

Kira said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one. PDST is the Professional Degree Supplemental Tuition. I'm not sure exactly what it is, but it looks like it's just extra tuition because it is a Professional degree and not an "Academic Masters" (MFA vs MA?)



Dang... Really wish I knew this upfront. Not that it would have changed my decision to enroll at UCLA, but still. I might try calling in a little bit to get some additional information.


----------



## bimshine

Ok, after some sleuthing I found out the following: Scholarships, not a thing till fall. TAing, most likely not a thing till second year. Work study is likely a thing. Grants and Aid are a thing, and will be listed in your MyUCLA as an award letter. To sign up for MyUCLA, ou need your nine digit number that you were assigned when you completed your application.

My Letter was not there, and it's because they need your fafsa AND your social security number. To update your social, go to settings in the top left corner and fill it in. I'm told I will receive my financial aid package in a week. Hope this helps somebody!


----------



## hopefulstudent

bimshine said:


> Ok, after some sleuthing I found out the following: Scholarships, not a thing till fall. TAing, most likely not a thing till second year. Work study is likely a thing. Grants and Aid are a thing, and will be listed in your MyUCLA as an award letter. To sign up for MyUCLA, ou need your nine digit number that you were assigned when you completed your application.
> 
> My Letter was not there, and it's because they need your fafsa AND your social security number. To update your social, go to settings in the top left corner and fill it in. I'm told I will receive my financial aid package in a week. Hope this helps somebody!



Thanks! Just submitted my social. Hopefully my Financial Aid Award Letter updates soon.


----------



## Zeno

louweaver said:


> thanks again, zeno - that's great to hear. i'm with you on the weather. hang in there - you're absolutely right about spots opening up. thank you for asking - i was accepted into ucla MFA screenwriting (the only place i want to go) but it's looking like i won't be able to make it out there this fall. i have three young kids, and pulling them out of school doesn't seem like the best move right now. still trying to find a way to make it work, but we'll see.
> for what it's worth, my cousin went to AFI grad for editing, and loved the program. i think they've been very helpful about setting him up with job interviews since graduation as well. i don't know how much contact he had with the screenwriting program, but i can ask.
> best of luck - hope it all works it out.
> PS - i've heard that "no one gets into columbia on their first try" - a different cousin applied to columbia's graduate theater (or theater management?) program and was told that straight up. have you found that to be the case? thanks again!



MFA screenwriting at UCLA is quite an honor and a good way to launch one's career. I would hesitate to kick that gift horse in the mouth but I completely understand the reality of kids. I don't have kids yet so I have a little flexibility. Still, hope you find a way. As they say, doors open infrequently so best to walk through.

AFI for editing, huh. Be interesting to hear how much advancement the school offered. It seems to  have the equation of raw talent and hard work + the resources and connections of AFI = well on one's way to a career in film. It's never that simple but seems solid given its reputation. Would love if you could ping him regarding the screenwriting program.

The spots opening up is more what a couple people have said odds-wise but have you heard things directly? I would assume that things open up just because I see these applicant pools are pretty dynamic. Full disclosure is that this is the first time I've applied to any MFA film program so the "no one gets into columbia on their first try" formula may/may not apply. Waitlist ain't bad on my first try by my reckoning. Maybe I get a spot on my first. Have no idea as this is my first time on a waitlist.


----------



## JAY JAY

This is my first post, but i've been following the forum diligently! I got into UCLA screenwriting! I am so excited to meet all of my class mates. I'm an international and trying to figure it all out. I'm trying to find out if I'm eligible for a fellowship and what sort of chances I have receiving one. I'm also seeking scholarships in my own country, so hoping I'll have this sorted soon. Do we have a facebook group yet? It would be awesome to start meeting people. I've read a little bit about people wanting to live on/off campus. I thought I would live off campus but now I'm leaning towards graduate housing on campus, so I don't have to have a car first up. I'm thinking I'll move out in the summer when I intern and then I can get a car. What is everyone else thinking? I am beyond shocked I got in. I've had a couple of days to process all of this and it's still completely freaking me out.


----------



## Kira

JAY JAY said:


> This is my first post, but i've been following the forum diligently! I got into UCLA screenwriting! I am so excited to meet all of my class mates. I'm an international and trying to figure it all out. I'm trying to find out if I'm eligible for a fellowship and what sort of chances I have receiving one. I'm also seeking scholarships in my own country, so hoping I'll have this sorted soon. Do we have a facebook group yet? It would be awesome to start meeting people. I've read a little bit about people wanting to live on/off campus. I thought I would live off campus but now I'm leaning towards graduate housing on campus, so I don't have to have a car first up. I'm thinking I'll move out in the summer when I intern and then I can get a car. What is everyone else thinking? I am beyond shocked I got in. I've had a couple of days to process all of this and it's still completely freaking me out.


Jay Jay, congrats on your UCLA acceptance!!! That is very exciting  As far as I know, we do not have a Facebook group yet, but I think it'll appear in mid/late April (after the 15th deadline). I know that there are a few people who are interested in on campus housing (myself included) - but it's doable either way


----------



## louweaver

hey Zeno, congratulations on columbia. you should absolutely be proud of that. sorry i haven't heard anything specific about spots opening up, but you're right about it being very dynamic. as far as the AFI editing, i shot him an email. it's been a while since we talked, but i know for a fact they at least set him up with several good interviews/connections, and he worked hard, did a good job, etc and built his career from there. he's been making a living at it almost ten years. i know he works a lot of hours, but i don't think that's unusual for that field. as soon as he gets back to me i'll pass it on. and thank you for the encouragement. i wish it would work out too. i was really excited and i think it's a great opportunity, but i just don't think it's in the cards this fall. i can't be away from the kids that long, and UCLA isn't allowing me to do my work remotely (which i understand) best of luck, and i'll let you know what i hear about AFI


----------



## Zeno

louweaver said:


> hey Zeno, congratulations on columbia. you should absolutely be proud of that. sorry i haven't heard anything specific about spots opening up, but you're right about it being very dynamic. as far as the AFI editing, i shot him an email. it's been a while since we talked, but i know for a fact they at least set him up with several good interviews/connections, and he worked hard, did a good job, etc and built his career from there. he's been making a living at it almost ten years. i know he works a lot of hours, but i don't think that's unusual for that field. as soon as he gets back to me i'll pass it on. and thank you for the encouragement. i wish it would work out too. i was really excited and i think it's a great opportunity, but i just don't think it's in the cards this fall. i can't be away from the kids that long, and UCLA isn't allowing me to do my work remotely (which i understand) best of luck, and i'll let you know what i hear about AFI


Thank you, sir. Appreciate your thoughts and efforts. You'll surely find a time to do grad school one day and you can always apply to contests in the meantime. Would love to read your stuff.


----------



## JAY JAY

Kira said:


> Jay Jay, congrats on your UCLA acceptance!!! That is very exciting  As far as I know, we do not have a Facebook group yet, but I think it'll appear in mid/late April (after the 15th deadline). I know that there are a few people who are interested in on campus housing (myself included) - but it's doable either way


Thanks Kira. Yes I'm really leaning towards on campus housing now. Looking forward to getting to know everyone in our course.


----------



## Bruin17

Hey all, I'm Matthew. Since undergrad I've mostly been a pastry chef working in hotels and have also taught ESL and a few other jobs. I moved to LA for my 30th birthday and have been taking screenwriting at the community college here and once at UCLA. I did a really cool internship at a film company in town (which has since shut down :/ ) which taught me a lot about what I didn't know about the "biz". I'm excited to have time to just focus on writing, and looking forward to meeting you all.
p.s. anyone looking for apartments, a popular apartment website in the area around UCLA is westsiderentals.


----------



## turburr

Would anybody be down to make a FB group to find all the new attending students? It might be nice to get to know each other


----------



## turburr

Also - I'm Taylor. I'm 22 years old and will be graduating as a duel major in Film / Creative Writing from the University of Colorado. I'm originally from Long Island, New York, and have never in my life wanted to do anything but write. I'm nervous because of my lack of experience, but unbelievably excited to be started school at UCLA, which has been my dream more or less since I was a kid.


----------



## bestcoast

Hey all - first-time posting here.  I'm going to UCLA for screenwriting in the fall and wanted to say hi to everyone here.  I'm 28, have lived most of my life on the east coast but always had a thing for LA.  I read this forum a lot during the past few months, and it was a huge help in reassuring me that I wasn't crazy (or at least not about application stuff), so thank you.  I can't wait to get to know everyone! 

Also, does anyone know which areas right around campus are the most desirable?  I want to live close by, but there are a lot of options, so I'm trying to learn as much as I can to help narrow it down.  Thanks!


----------



## Kira

bestcoast said:


> Hey all - first-time posting here.  I'm going to UCLA for screenwriting in the fall and wanted to say hi to everyone here.  I'm 28, have lived most of my life on the east coast but always had a thing for LA.  I read this forum a lot during the past few months, and it was a huge help in reassuring me that I wasn't crazy (or at least not about application stuff), so thank you.  I can't wait to get to know everyone!
> 
> Also, does anyone know which areas right around campus are the most desirable?  I want to live close by, but there are a lot of options, so I'm trying to learn as much as I can to help narrow it down.  Thanks!



Congrats and welcome! I am glad that our posts (and ramblings) were of use for you 

I don't know UCLA area that well, but I know Westwood Village is south of campus: Target, CVS, Starbucks, movie theaters, and a variety of restaurants and shops in the area. The Film/TV building is the very northeast of campus and Westwood is in the south, but I think there are buses if you are not feeling up to walking for 20-25 minutes haha

Edit: I can make the group if people message me their FB names on PM!


----------



## bimshine

Does anybody have any idea how many people are in each program?


----------



## louweaver

Hey, i had to formally decline the UCLA offer today. I wanted to thank everyone for all the help, and wish you all the best of luck out there in the fall.


----------



## hopefulstudent

turburr said:


> Would anybody be down to make a FB group to find all the new attending students? It might be nice to get to know each other



If no one's taken this on, I'd be happy to do it! Anyone know if UCLA was eventually going to create one for us? I think I read USC does that for incoming students. Otherwise I'll set it up.


----------



## Kira

hopefulstudent said:


> If no one's taken this on, I'd be happy to do it! Anyone know if UCLA was eventually going to create one for us? I think I read USC does that for incoming students. Otherwise I'll set it up.



I created one for us! If you PM me your FB name, I will add you 
I think UCLA will, but they haven't quite yet.


----------



## CSBBATSE

Hey all, incoming UCLA prod/directing hombre here. You screenwriters are much more communicative than the production group. Seems like a lot of you are interested in on campus housing, but I am looking around for roommates for a 3bedroom house about $800 - $1200 depending on where we look. I'd like to stay off campus so that I can pump any extra cash into my films. Anyone interested in living off campus and saving a few shells in the process, please PM me and let's start searching!


----------



## Chris W

Finally catching up with all the new posts! I had a backlog of 900+! Congrats to everyone!



hopefulstudent said:


> The idea of moving to LA with very few contacts and throwing myself into screenwriting is a little scary to me.



Don't be too scared. I moved out here with nothing but a ton of resumes to hand out in 2001 and I turned out fine. 



bimshine said:


> teach me how to use this site and to like your insightful post!!



Anything else you need to know?



daveymd said:


> Thank you so much to everyone on this forum for the invaluable resource you have been so far in figuring out how to navigate this next big step.



I'm glad this forum is helpful for you!



JAY JAY said:


> This is my first post, but i've been following the forum diligently!



Took you long enough!  Thanks for signing up and I'm glad you found it helpful. 



bestcoast said:


> Hey all - first-time posting here. I'm going to UCLA for screenwriting in the fall and wanted to say hi to everyone here.



Welcome to the site!

Once again a HUGE congrats to everyone and be sure to share your experiences with everyone back here on FilmSchool.org once you've attended for a while.


----------

